# PHUL Workout



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

https://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/phul-workout

I have been using ICF 5x5 for a while now, currently:

5'10, 13 stone 4 lbs.. Unsure of bodyfat but no abs.

Bench 75kg, Bent over row 75kg, Squat 110kg, Deadlift 120kg, Military Press 50kg.

Strength has been slowly rising but I don't feel like I am making any mass gains so I thought the above routine may be better suited, or am I wrong?


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

If you eat enough and follow that program(or whatever program) it will work flawless.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Kill Kcal said:


> https://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/phul-workout
> 
> I have been using ICF 5x5 for a while now, currently:
> 
> ...


 Tbh mate, i would hang in there on the icf.... are your numbers your 5x5 pr's? I reckon youve still got quite a lot of progress in you with this routine.... with one tiny adjustment....

Instead of doing 5x5 and adding weight each week, do sets 1-4 as normal and instead use the 5th set as an amrap set.... but give yourself a fixed rep target ie 7 reps or 8 reps.... then when you hit the reps on that last set, next week- the weight goes up....

its just a really simple auto-regulation that allows you to advance when you feel strong, yet keep using decent weights even when you dont feel like hitting pr's.....


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> Tbh mate, i would hang in there on the icf.... are your numbers your 5x5 pr's? I reckon youve still got quite a lot of progress in you with this routine.... with one tiny adjustment....
> 
> Instead of doing 5x5 and adding weight each week, do sets 1-4 as normal and instead use the 5th set as an amrap set.... but give yourself a fixed rep target ie 7 reps or 8 reps.... then when you hit the reps on that last set, next week- the weight goes up....
> 
> its just a really simple auto-regulation that allows you to advance when you feel strong, yet keep using decent weights even when you dont feel like hitting pr's.....


 Sorry for the delay in the reply, I read your post but never actually commented - they're just what I was currently working on, my 5x5 PR's are as follows;

Bench 72.5kg, Dec. Bench 85kg, B.O.R 75kg, Squat 105kg, Military Press 45kg

I've done 2 or 3 reps of: Bench 75kg, Dec. Bench 90kg, Squat 115kg, Mili Press 50kg, Deadlift 120kg.

Anyway, I do really like the idea of the AMRAP last set especially if I was to do it for the entire routine, though before I had switched to PHUL, I had started doing my Squats/Legs on alternating days, so I was doing ICF:

Mon - Workout A / Tue - Legs / Wed - Workout B / Thu - Legs / Fri - Workout A (and alternating the following week) as I was finding doing squats at the start of my workout just blasting my energy and if I did them at the end I couldn't lift as much as I wanted. Do you think it would be beneficial to do ICF similar to PHUL i.e;

Mon Workout A / Tue - Legs | Thu - Workout B / Fri - Legs : that way I'm getting a good rest between sessions and hopefully smash the PR's, or am I just fu**ing with something that doesn't need changing / making the routine less optimal?


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Kill Kcal said:


> Sorry for the delay in the reply, I read your post but never actually commented - they're just what I was currently working on, my 5x5 PR's are as follows;
> 
> Bench 72.5kg, Dec. Bench 85kg, B.O.R 75kg, Squat 105kg, Military Press 45kg
> 
> ...


 No worries buddy, .... and yup, id say dont mess with prescribed routines... do em as written for as long as you can muster the enthusiasm.... cos ultimately that will determine progress.... pick one, apply yourself whole heartedly to it and stick with it for 6 months....then, after a couple of stalls,resets,plateaus and other obstacles have come and gone.... drop on to the other routine to change it up...

And regarding changing things.... after 6 months you will have developed strengths... and weaknesses.... this is the time when its ok to change things! Dont mess with the core lifts, but its ok to add/subtract a little to work on weak points...

Good luck man!


----------

